# Your First Old World Tarantula?



## Ungoliant (Oct 26, 2017)

I thought it would be interesting to get an updated snapshot of what our current members got for their first Old World tarantula. (If you select other, please reply with what you got.)

I got my first OW species three weeks ago, a female _Ceratogyrus marshalli_. (When I went to Repticon, this species was on my list of potential first OW tarantulas, and I was happy to see a female for a good price.)

After living in a deli cup for so long, it took Miss Hissy a couple of weeks to remember that she is a burrower. She has dug a long tunnel that goes all the way down on one side before veering off along the bottom to the other end of the enclosure.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Venomgland (Oct 26, 2017)

I think mine was a Fort Hall Baboon about 15 years ago. I'm trying to remember what all I had. I know T. blondi was my first T ever.. I had a P. regalis, but I think I got the Fort Hall first.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Oct 26, 2017)

My first old world was a Selenotypus. Seldom seen and *very* slow growing. Unfortunately in the time I had it (which was about a year and a half) it only moulted once before being attacked and killed by some marauding ants which got through the ventilation holes. That was my first tarantula and I haven't had once since

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## Juniorispissed (Oct 26, 2017)

As a noob, still am, I bought a spider. Within weeks I wanted more. Lucky for me, I work with someone who knows more and is a good coach. It's been barely a yaer and I have over 30 t's. my first ow is a female OBT, purchased at about 2". She's molted twice since and is well on her way to being a glorious adult. She's full of hate and wants a a piece of me anytime I need to do maintenance.... my favorite critter still.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AusBugKid (Oct 26, 2017)

_Selenotypus plumipes _was my first OW. My first T actually, though as I've said before,  we don't get NW in Oz.


----------



## AusBugKid (Oct 26, 2017)

Dennis Nedry said:


> My first old world was a Selenotypus. Seldom seen and *very* slow growing. Unfortunately in the time I had it (which was about a year and a half) it only moulted once before being attacked and killed by some marauding ants which got through the ventilation holes. That was my first tarantula and I haven't had once since


What Selenotypus?  
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Oct 26, 2017)

AusBugKid said:


> What Selenotypus?
> Sorry for your loss.


Selenotypus sp. "Carbine" is what it was sold as. Australians tarantulas aren't very well studied and there's heaps that has to be done so the genus and number/place it was found is normally the best bet


----------



## johnny quango (Oct 26, 2017)

This is my 2nd time in the hobby and this time around my 1st ow was an H villosella i rescued.
My very 1st old world ever was an adult female C minax she was very friendly she always wanted a hug, a day later i took delivery of an H crassipes male these were part of a friends collection that he was selling because he was leaving the hobby i stupidly though how hard can it be the answer was the crassipes was pretty chilled the minax was angry


----------



## AusBugKid (Oct 26, 2017)

Dennis Nedry said:


> Selenotypus sp. "Carbine" is what it was sold as. Australians tarantulas aren't very well studied and there's heaps that has to be done so the genus and number/place it was found is normally the best bet


They're a real pale, blonde/platinum selenotypus aren't they?
Edit: I was thinking of a different one, carbine are notably dark coloured. 

Yeah the Australian species thing is a mess. I swear "pseudo" is just used as a prefix for "It will look just like one I swear".


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 26, 2017)

@AusBugKid @Dennis Nedry, i was under the impression that you can only keep native spiders in Australia. So you're pretty much stuck with only OW, right?


----------



## AusBugKid (Oct 26, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> @AusBugKid @Dennis Nedry, i was under the impression that you can only keep native spiders in Australia. So you're pretty much stuck with only OW, right?


That's the one. No "pretty much" about it.  Our options are brown, dark brown and slightly fluffier brown.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 26, 2017)

AusBugKid said:


> That's the one. No "pretty much" about it.  Our options are brown, dark brown and slightly fluffier brown.


Meanwhile, keepers all over Europe and US are dying to get their hands on one

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## AusBugKid (Oct 26, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Meanwhile, keepers all over Europe and US are dying to get their hands on one


It's the "grass is greener" mentality. What I would do for an OBT.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 26, 2017)

I picked up two adult females as my first old worlds. 2nd and 3rd Ts I kept. Been pretty much hooked on Aftican species since.  

- Pterinochilus lugardi
- Hysterocrates gigas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Misty Day (Oct 26, 2017)

My first T was a P.regalis sling. Bad idea for a newbie, but alls gone well and I still have her 4 years later.


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 26, 2017)

First was my dream spider at the time, Pelinobius muticus. A 1" sling.

IMO, the perfect ow for those who just can't wait to have one. Mainly because by the time it's 2.5", the keepers ready for just about anything.

@Andrea82  Selenocosminae are that popular?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 26, 2017)

Actually, I got several genera for the first time. Someone on AB sent me a parcel full of different tarantulas he'd bred. Amongst some NWs were my first OW slings. 2 A. ezendami, 2 C. marshalli, and 3 P. fasciata.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 26, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Actually, I got several breeds for the first time. Someone on AB sent me a parcel full of different tarantulas he'd bred. Amongst some NWs were my first OW slings. 2 A. ezendami, 2 C. marshalli, and 3 P. fasciata.


Breeds? 
I expected better.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## PanzoN88 (Oct 26, 2017)

Orphnaecus Sp. cebu which I got as one of four freebies with an order a few weeks ago. I was going to jump into OW species with my next order, but when I noticed this one was among the freebies I took it as a sign that it was time to get into OWs. The little sling is doing very well and eating like a savage, I almost feel bad for the mealworm or cricke, as the sling shows no mercy.


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Breeds?
> I expected better.


Ugh I expect better as well. I'll let myself off with a light scolding though, since I've been up all night coughing and leaking from the nose.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 26, 2017)

P. metallica from CL. Poor thing was being kept on sand in a 10" round 3" tall kritter keeper with a heat lamp and no water dish. "Blue" grew up very well and went on to date a few local PNW ladies.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Deeser (Oct 26, 2017)

Mine was Lampropelma Violaceopes. My 4th tarantula overall and my first OW.  

Growing super fast and eats like a truck, super skittish though, so no threat poses yet.  Mind you my second OW is the H Pulchripes 1" sling and that thing has already posed a few times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EmilzHernandez (Oct 26, 2017)

Stupidly enough, it was a Lampropelma sp. Borneo Black, then a _Harpactira pulchripes_. The _pulchripes_ I just sexed female, so it was worth it all lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## checkmate (Oct 26, 2017)

My first OW was an OBT from a member on here (3rd T overall). Second OW was an H. mac from Jabberwock Reptiles (4th T overall). Both were AF so I missed out on the joys of rehousing (other than the unboxing and original housing), but I've made up for it with other growing OWs I've rehoused since.


----------



## chanda (Oct 26, 2017)

My first OW was a P. vittata sling that I purchased at an expo. Before that I had raised a B. albopilosum and an A. versicolor  (this was before they changed the name - I refuse to rename him posthumously!) from slings to adult/subadult. It was an impulse buy, but I kind of knew what I was getting into (speed, venom) before purchasing him. While I was a bit nervous during the various rehouses in the intervening years, I've never had any problems with him. (Except for his most recent molt that is still in his burrow behind the dirt curtain - I haven't tried to retrieve it, because if I'm poking around in his retreat, I'm afraid he'll bolt on me. If he wants it that badly, he can keep it!) My only other OW's are five juvenile M. balfouri that I've been keeping communaly for the past year.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bryverine (Oct 26, 2017)

My first was a H. maculata. He ended up being my first "breeding stud" as well. What a calm boy he was weirdly enough...


----------



## mack1855 (Oct 26, 2017)

Well,of course being fresh out of T keeping kindergarten,I got a P.metallica.
And everyone said they are fast,but come on,THAT fast!!!. Holy Crapola.

Ended up trading it for a juvie M.robustum.I still think I got the better end of that trade although I'm still not sure who hide more.But I sure know who moved quicker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Oct 26, 2017)

_Idiothele mira
_
Unique and lovely, and since they live in a lidded burrow, that seemed less intimidating, lol.  Considering how fast they can bolt out of said burrow, I don't think they're *actually* a better first than _Ceratogyrus_ or _Augacephalus_, but that's the true story of how I crossed over to the dark side, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 26, 2017)

My first OW was back in the late 1970's, Ornithoctonus aureotibialis from Thailand (_the artist formerly know as Haplopelma minax_), the only OW available in the trade back then, and not commonly encountered.  They'd invariably stand up in a defensive pose, even falling all the way over on their backs.  Loved the feistiness.  From that point on I was hooked on OW's. 

For some reason, OW animals and plants seem to be especially fascinating to me.  A majority of my spider collection is OW, I used to have a cobra collection, and of the 120 species of palms I have in my yard, about 2/3's are OW.  Definitely a trend going on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boina (Oct 26, 2017)

My first OWs were a group of 3 M. balfouri. I didn't really want OWs because I'm a wuss and the thought of that venom scared me. But I really, really, really liked the looks, so I finally got them - and it was a lot easier to deal with them than I thought, so I got more OWs... Mind you, I already had a couple of years and a few dozen NWs of experience before I tried OWs.


----------



## draconisj4 (Oct 26, 2017)

Just got my first OW a couple of weeks ago, a P. lugardi sling. Fun to watch it eat...or rather watch it's mound of dirt eat

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Walker253 (Oct 26, 2017)

My first was a little OBT. It was part of a 3 tarantula purchase that also included females, an LP and an A genticulata. I watched OBT videos and was scared to death. All it did was sit there. I sold it to another person 2 days later. About the same time, I bought some supplies off CL and also bought a P lugardi from the guy. His landlord saw it and said it had to go. The P lugardi was the first OW I really took care of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Oct 26, 2017)

I got sent a tiny Chilobrachys huahini sling as a surprise freebie when I got my B. emilia, I'd only been in the hobby for 4 months at the time and wasn't planning on getting any OW species until after at least a year.

In a year it's gone from this:


To this:
View media item 44287
The first one I willingly purchased was my P. subfusca Lowland.

I've since been given a H. gigas sling as a freebie and I recently purchased an O. aureotibialis sling

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> First was my dream spider at the time, Pelinobius muticus. A 1" sling.
> 
> IMO, the perfect ow for those who just can't wait to have one. Mainly because by the time it's 2.5", the keepers ready for just about anything.
> 
> @Andrea82  Selenocosminae are that popular?


From what I've gathered, yes. In Europe, but I've also seen posts on here that mention people would like more Aussie Theraphosidae in the hobby.


----------



## Moakmeister (Oct 26, 2017)

I only have one tarantula, but for my first Old World, I would LOVE to get a P. muticus. Adorable as a sling, and a huge defensive insane hisser as an adult, but one that also doesn't bolt like lightning when it's spooked. Sounds like a perfect starter Old World.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 26, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> From what I've gathered, yes. In Europe, but I've also seen posts on here that mention people would like more Aussie Theraphosidae in the hobby.


I'd like more too.  
I especially like the S aruana. Lovely. Didn't realize they were so popular.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Nightshady (Oct 26, 2017)

I've had my first spider a whopping two weeks, but I'm already thinking about my 2nd. I'm leaning for my 2nd to be an Avic Versi, but my other choice would be an OBT which would be an OW obviously. Glad to see OBT's are the most popular first OW spider!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wrath of the olives (Oct 26, 2017)

My first was an Orphnaecus philippinus.  I figured a shy fossorial would be a pretty easy OW to start with.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 26, 2017)

Nightshady said:


> I've had my first spider a whopping two weeks, but I'm already thinking about my 2nd. I'm leaning for my 2nd to be an Avic Versi, but my other choice would be an OBT which would be an OW obviously. Glad to see OBT's are the most popular first OW spider!


Regardless of popularity, they're a bad choice.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Timc (Oct 26, 2017)

Mine was an OBT, and it was also my first tarantula. I had love at first sight, she had kill at first sight. What a great spider. I loved her so much it's the only species I've ever owned two of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightshady (Oct 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Regardless of popularity, they're a bad choice.


I understand that they are fast, aggressive, and have strong venom. Seems they also web a lot so you may not see them a lot. Aside from these issues, why do you find them to be a bad choice? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 26, 2017)

Nightshady said:


> I understand that they are fast, aggressive, and have strong venom. Seems they also web a lot so you may not see them a lot. Aside from these issues, why do you find them to be a bad choice? Thanks for your input.


They bolt. Alot. Rehousing can be very difficult, even for very experienced keepers.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JoshDM020 (Oct 26, 2017)

I dont plan on getting one for a while, but i have a few ideas of what I'd want my first OW to be. 
A. ezendami, Ceratogyrus darlingi/marshalli, or Heterothele villosella. Leaning more towards the Heterothele, even though theyre super skittish and lightning fast. Just somethin about a heavy webbing dwarf baboon seems so appealing...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FinnMosin (Oct 26, 2017)

My first old world was a C. lividus (H. lividum). It was my second spider. I had my first spider (P. irminia) maybe a month beforehand.


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 26, 2017)

Nightshady said:


> I understand that they are fast, aggressive, and have strong venom. Seems they also web a lot so you may not see them a lot. Aside from these issues, why do you find them to be a bad choice? Thanks for your input.



_Aside from that???_   What more info do you need? Do you live alone and without cats and dogs?  Escaped tarantulas can cause some serious problems if innocents get bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 26, 2017)

JoshDM020 said:


> I dont plan on getting one for a while, but i have a few ideas of what I'd want my first OW to be.
> A. ezendami, Ceratogyrus darlingi/marshalli, or Heterothele villosella. Leaning more towards the Heterothele, even though theyre super skittish and lightning fast. Just somethin about a heavy webbing dwarf baboon seems so appealing...



Good choices.  They're beautiful species in their own right, even for advanced collectors.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zchristina (Oct 26, 2017)

My first OW was an Orphnaecus sp. quezon blue. I have three in total, one was a freebie. They are pretty small slings and love to burrow. Haven't had any issues yet!


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 26, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> I've also seen posts on here that mention people would like more Aussie Theraphosidae in the hobby.



Absolutely.  There's one man responsible for us having Australian tarantulas in the US & Europe:  Steve Nunn.  He bred/raised hundreds of captive slings so that he could export them to collectors in other countries on 2 or 3 occasions.  He'd need his arm twisted to do it again.  But he said that there are at least 2 genera of recently-described arboreals in Australian rainforests, in addition to an orange terrestrial.  We don't have those yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## Nightshady (Oct 26, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> They bolt. Alot. Rehousing can be very difficult, even for very experienced keepers.


Yes, have seen several videos of them running amok during a transfer attempt. Appreciate the reply. Cheers.


----------



## Nightshady (Oct 26, 2017)

Poec54 said:


> _Aside from that???_   What more info do you need? Do you live alone and without cats and dogs?  Escaped tarantulas can cause some serious problems if innocents get bit.


Um, I doubt they are any more dangerous than the scorpions I routinely find in my house, or the copperheads I've killed in my yard. Appreciate the concern and reply though. Cheers.

Reactions: Dislike 4


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 26, 2017)

Nightshady said:


> Um, I doubt they are any more dangerous than the scorpions I routinely find in my house, or the copperheads I've killed in my yard. Appreciate the concern and reply though. Cheers.



Totally different than scorpions.  Tarantulas climb glass, and some can be out of their cage and under heavy furniture or appliances faster than you can react.  Without a foundation of experience, an OBT can be a source of stress and fear.  We've seen it here a number of times over the years.  It's not a race.  Have you read bite reports on OW's?  Grown ups going to the emergency room in the middle of the night.  Work you way up, enjoy what you have along the way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## FinnMosin (Oct 26, 2017)

Nightshady said:


> Um, I doubt they are any more dangerous than the scorpions I routinely find in my house, or the copperheads I've killed in my yard. Appreciate the concern and reply though. Cheers.


A spider person that kills copperheads? I'm really confused now.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## JoshDM020 (Oct 26, 2017)

FinnMosin said:


> A spider person that kills copperheads? I'm really confused now.


They can be a nuisance... more than capable of making their way into a house (ive had several different snakes pop up behind our stove). Much more dangerous than any native scorpions, too. I find a scorpion in my house, i basically have a new pet. I find a copperhead in my house... theres no shortage of copperheads, and i like my dogs more. 
Mind you, i dont think either is a fair comparison for an escaped obt. That could be prevented in a different way.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FinnMosin (Oct 26, 2017)

JoshDM020 said:


> They can be a nuisance... more than capable of making their way into a house (ive had several different snakes pop up behind our stove). Much more dangerous than any native scorpions, too. I find a scorpion in my house, i basically have a new pet. I find a copperhead in my house... theres no shortage of copperheads, and i like my dogs more.
> Mind you, i dont think either is a fair comparison for an escaped obt. That could be prevented in a different way.


At risk of derailing the conversation, I am very familiar with copperheads and their population densities if conditions are favorable. I see more copperheads than any other snake in my area, and bites are still incredibly rare. Killing doesn't solve anything other than just killing a wild animal. A much better approach would be to make ones property unattractive to them (removing cover, limiting food that their prey eats, keeping lawns short, etc). This is much more effective. We can use our knowledge to live with nature, not kill it. And also canines are amazingly resilient to our native vipers venom. Dogs typically have very good prognosis when bit. Especially by a snake with as "mild" venom as a copperhead. I'm just confused as to someone that likes spiders, a very misunderstood creature, killing snakes. I may be crazy though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Helpful 1 | Love 1


----------



## JoshDM020 (Oct 26, 2017)

FinnMosin said:


> At risk of derailing the conversation, I am very familiar with copperheads and their population densities if conditions are favorable. Killing doesn't solve anything other than just killing a wild animal. A much better approach would be to make ones property unattractive to them (removing cover, limiting food that their prey eats, keeping lawns short, etc). This is much more effective. We can use our knowledge to live with nature, not kill it. And also canines are amazingly resilient to our native vipers venom. Dogs typically have very good prognosis when bit. Especially by a snake with as "mild" venom as a copperhead. I'm just confused as to someone that likes spiders, a very misunderstood creature, killing snakes. I may be crazy though.


Oh, dont get me wrong, i understand and agree entirely. But, nature being what it is, you can do anything to prevent something from happening, and it most definitely can still happen. 
Outside, I'd attempt a catch and release. But indoors, theres generally more places for it to disappear and attempting a catch would leave too much room for error. 
Again, i agree with your points, but stuff happens and you have to take that into consideration.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightshady (Oct 26, 2017)

Poec54 said:


> Totally different that scorpions.  Tarantulas climb glass, and some can be out of their cage and under heavy furniture or appliances faster than you can react.  Without a foundation of experience, an OBT can be a source of stress and fear.  We've seen it here a number of times over the years.  It's not a race.  Have you read bite reports on OW's?  Grown ups going to the emergency room in the middle of the night.  Work you way up, enjoy what you have along the way.


I guess we are just different people. The thought of owning an OBT doesn't stress me out or make me fearful. They are fast, aggressive, and potentially dangerous animals that should be respected and treated as such. Of course I've read the bite reports; quite nasty but far less dangerous than recluse or widows, which are also common around here. I appreciate the concern though, but quite frankly it's not really needed anyway. Pretty sure I'm going to go with Avic Versi for my 2nd anyway, and I'm not planning on getting it anytime soon.


----------



## Nightshady (Oct 27, 2017)

FinnMosin said:


> At risk of derailing the conversation, I am very familiar with copperheads and their population densities if conditions are favorable. I see more copperheads than any other snake in my area, and bites are still incredibly rare. Killing doesn't solve anything other than just killing a wild animal. A much better approach would be to make ones property unattractive to them (removing cover, limiting food that their prey eats, keeping lawns short, etc). This is much more effective. We can use our knowledge to live with nature, not kill it. And also canines are amazingly resilient to our native vipers venom. Dogs typically have very good prognosis when bit. Especially by a snake with as "mild" venom as a copperhead. I'm just confused as to someone that likes spiders, a very misunderstood creature, killing snakes. I may be crazy though.


Copperheads have fairly potent venom for a US snake, and they are also somewhat aggressive. I've treated several patients with copperhead bites, and I have no interest in my pets or kids getting bit by them. We have plenty of other snakes roaming around our acreage to keep the vermin in check.


----------



## FinnMosin (Oct 27, 2017)

Nightshady said:


> Copperheads have fairly potent venom for a US snake, and they are also somewhat aggressive. I've treated several patients with copperhead bites, and I have no interest in my pets or kids getting bit by them. We have plenty of other snakes roaming around our acreage to keep the vermin in check.


Their venom is among the least potent, in fact. As is their low average yield. 

But enough. Back to first OW tarantulas!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightshady (Oct 27, 2017)

FinnMosin said:


> Their venom is among the least potent, in fact. As is their low average yield.
> 
> But enough. Back to first OW tarantulas!


Heh... and how many copperhead bites have you treated, Dr?

Reactions: Dislike 2 | Funny 1


----------



## FinnMosin (Oct 27, 2017)

Nightshady said:


> Heh... and how many copperhead bites have you treated, Dr?


This is basic knowledge around people that deal with venomous snakes. I have dealt with snakes for the past 27 years. And most physicians are woefully uneducated on treating venomous bites. Check an LD/50 chart and look for Agkistrodon contortrix. I have followed the treatment of hundreds of envenomations treated by physicians that are well versed in such and freely share their experinces. I am very educated on the subject, and my above comment is factually 100% correct. Feel free to do your own research. I will no longer reply and let this thread get back on track. Any concerns, I will discuss this further by Pm. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Award 3


----------



## Nightshady (Oct 27, 2017)

FinnMosin said:


> This is basic knowledge around people that deal with venomous snakes. I have dealt with snakes for the past 27 years. And most physicians are woefully uneducated on treating venomous bites. Check an LD/50 chart and look for Agkistrodon contortrix. I have followed the treatment of hundreds of envenomations treated by physicians that are well versed in such and freely share their experinces. I am very educated on the subject, and my above comment is factually 100% correct. Feel free to do your own research. I will no longer reply and let this thread get back on track. Any concerns, I will discuss this further by Pm. Thanks.


Re: treatment of venomous snake bites, it goes down pretty much like this - ER guy starts anti-venom and hands off to the medicine doc to manage supportive care and surgeon to monitor for wound management. Sure, if you go to some ramshackle rinky-dink hospital in the middle of nowhere with a snake bite, you might be in trouble, but in a real hospital it's a slam dunk treatment, unlike what you seem to believe. Still, Copperhead bites will hospitalize an adult and I've taken one or two to surgery for them, so yeah... if I see them in my yard they get put down. Anywho, good convo. As you said, back to spiders...

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Oct 27, 2017)

Nightshady said:


> I appreciate the concern though, but quite frankly it's not really needed anyway. Pretty sure I'm going to go with Avic Versi for my 2nd anyway, and I'm not planning on getting it anytime soon.


I think you will enjoy the _Caribena versicolor_. They're a nice second tarantula and a good introduction to arboreals. (And who doesn't love a brightly colored fluff ball?)




Nightshady said:


> I guess we are just different people. The thought of owning an OBT doesn't stress me out or make me fearful. They are fast, aggressive, and potentially dangerous animals that should be respected and treated as such.


I can only speak for myself, but I came to appreciate the four years of experience I had with my New World tarantulas when I got my first Old World this month, and it was time to move her into her new home. The rehousing went well and without any stress on my part, because even though the species was new to me, I had already gotten a good sense of how tarantulas move and how things can go wrong.

In comparison, my very first rehousing (with my first tarantula) nearly ended in disaster, because I didn't know what I was doing and hadn't looked up rehousing methods beforehand. (In short, I thought if I prodded my _Avicularia_, she would walk onto my hand, and I could then just carry her to the new enclosure. Instead, she bolted up my arm and around to my back.) I'm glad I made that mistake with an Avic and not a Pokie or something.

Waiting is also helpful in that it gives you time to make beginner's errors and learn not to worry about the things new keepers tend to worry about. Harassing your new _Brachypelma albopilosum_ by opening its sealed retreat to check on it is one thing. It's not likely to bite, and even if it did, the symptoms would be minor. But piss off a defensive baboon with "helicopter husbandry," and it may very well ruin your day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Award 3


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 27, 2017)

JoshDM020 said:


> i dont think either is a fair comparison for an escaped obt. That could be prevented in a different way.


Learn more about OW bites.  They can be very serious to dogs and cats, even fatal.  Very little is known about the vast majority of OW venoms (which are going to vary as that's such a large geographic area, and many parts are isolated), the little done so far shows some to be fairly strong.  Of a study done on 7 canines bitten by Australian tarantulas, all 7 dogs died, and some were large dogs.  This isn't kid stuff.  Whenever I hear someone new to the hobby or new to OW's, say that they won't have any problems with an OBT; they have no idea.  They don't have the experience to know the ways things can go wrong, and often all it takes is a split second for it to unravel.  I'm not saying inexperienced people getting OBT's never works out, but for the average person it's a lot more than they expected up front, and it takes a lot of the enjoyment out of ownership.  Your skills won't develop as fast as an OBT sling grows.  If you live alone, without visitors, and without cats and dogs, then you're going to be the sole one paying the price for an escape.  But otherwise, other people get dragged into it.  Is that fair to them?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Helpful 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 27, 2017)

Nightshady said:


> I understand that they are fast, aggressive, and have strong venom. Seems they also web a lot so you may not see them a lot. Aside from these issues, why do you find them to be a bad choice? Thanks for your input.


If you want one, then follow Chris LXXIX advice, the 'rule zero': never be a "substrate Scrooge"* 

* (™)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Oct 27, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> If you want one, then follow Chris LXXIX advice, the 'rule zero': never be a "substrate Scrooge"*
> 
> * (™)


That one helped for my C. huahini, everything I found pretty much said "give it plenty of sub to burrow in and it shouldn't give you much trouble" which was pretty accurate, if she's out she'll just run to back into her web-riddled hole of doom when disturbed, my only interactions with her involve seeing a light brown blur disappear any feeder that I place at the mouth of her burrow.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## JoshDM020 (Oct 27, 2017)

Poec54 said:


> Learn more about OW bites.  They can be very serious to dogs and cats, even fatal.  Very little is known about the vast majority of OW venoms (which are going to vary as that's such a large geographic area, and many parts are isolated), the little done so far shows some to be fairly strong.  Of a study done on 7 canines bitten by Australian tarantulas, all 7 dogs died, and some were large dogs.  This isn't kid stuff.  Whenever I hear someone new to the hobby or new to OW's, say that they won't have any problems with an OBT; they have no idea.  They don't have the experience to know the ways things can go wrong, and often all it takes is a split second for it to unravel.  I'm not saying inexperienced people getting OBT's never works out, but for the average person it's a lot more than they expected up front, and it takes a lot of the enjoyment out of ownership.  Your skills won't develop as fast as an OBT sling grows.  If you live alone, without visitors, and without cats and dogs, then you're going to be the sole one paying the price for an escape.  But otherwise, other people get dragged into it.  Is that fair to them?


I wasnt trying to downplay escaped OWs at all. Quite the opposite. 
I was saying native scorpions and a copperhead making their way indoors is kindof a different situation all together, and shouldnt be compared to a captive pet escaping. 
Ive done a lot of research on bites from nw and ow alike, and know its not something to joke about. Part of the reason i am set on waiting, no matter how pretty they are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 27, 2017)

Someone isn't going to make friends around here with that "I'm new around here, but I'm cocky enough to get sassy with people who've been doing this for decades" attitude. Not naming any names. 

Oh what the heck. I wouldn't have a reputation for being so sassy if I didn't name names! Tell me, @Nightshady-- How many OBT bites have you treated, doctor?  How many OBTs have you rehoused, doctor?  How many OWs have you rehoused, doctor? Heck-- how many tarantulas have you rehoused at all, doctor? 

It's alright to get crappy with @FinnMosin on the basis that he's not a doctor who has experience treating copperhead bites, like you do, so you must know more about that than him. But when someone who's got personal experience with OWs and OBTs tells you something, suddenly the line has been crossed?

If you're going to disregard other's advice that is based on their personal experience, then why should anyone listen to the advice you give based on personal experience? Did you take a hypocrite oath instead of the Hippocratic oath, doctor?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Sad 1 | Love 3 | Award 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 27, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Someone isn't going to make friends around here with that "I'm new around here, but I'm cocky enough to get sassy with people who've been doing this for decades" attitude. Not naming any names.
> 
> Oh what the heck. I wouldn't have a reputation for being so sassy if I didn't name names! Tell me, @Nightshady-- How many OBT bites have you treated, doctor?  How many OBTs have you rehoused, doctor?  How many OWs have you rehoused, doctor? Heck-- how many tarantulas have you rehoused at all, doctor?
> 
> ...


A bit sassy

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Oct 27, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Someone isn't going to make friends around here with that "I'm new around here, but I'm cocky enough to get sassy with people who've been doing this for decades" attitude. Not naming any names.
> 
> Oh what the heck. I wouldn't have a reputation for being so sassy if I didn't name names! Tell me, @Nightshady-- How many OBT bites have you treated, doctor?  How many OBTs have you rehoused, doctor?  How many OWs have you rehoused, doctor? Heck-- how many tarantulas have you rehoused at all, doctor?
> 
> ...


Bodybagged, 3-zip, Don DeMarcos all round, you done know

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 27, 2017)

Nightshady said:


> if I see them in my yard they get put down.


Have you ever killed one with a Sjambok? 



The Grym Reaper said:


> That one helped for my C. huahini, everything I found pretty much said "give it plenty of sub to burrow in and it shouldn't give you much trouble" which was pretty accurate, if she's out she'll just run to back into her web-riddled hole of doom when disturbed, my only interactions with her involve seeing a light brown blur disappear any feeder that I place at the mouth of her burrow.


Doesn't exist, for me, something more sublime than a hole in a 'no man's land' of substrate where, at night, you can see only (part) of those legs, waiting. Fast as light, they grab the prey, and the victim doesn't even know what happened.

An immense, fast, 'stalking - ambush' predatory hunting... I love that. This is one of the reasons why (aside very few exceptions), I'm not a fan at all of arboreals and terrestrials. 

My goal is to end one day with a collection of enclosures where the *only *thing 'you' can see is this supreme perfection

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Oct 27, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Doesn't exist, for me, something more sublime than a hole in a 'no man's land' of substrate where, at night, you can see only (part) of those legs, waiting. Fast as light, they grab the prey, and the victim doesn't even know what happened.
> 
> An immense, fast, 'stalking - ambush' predatory hunting... I love that. This is one of the reasons why (aside very few exceptions), I'm not a fan at all of arboreals and terrestrials.
> 
> ...


I have to admit, as much as I love my pwetty black and red/orange pet rocks (and my rather eccentric B. hamorii), there is something about seeing something disappear down a tunnel in a blinding flurry of legs that gives me good old belly laugh

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Nightshady (Oct 27, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Someone isn't going to make friends around here with that "I'm new around here, but I'm cocky enough to get sassy with people who've been doing this for decades" attitude. Not naming any names.
> 
> Oh what the heck. I wouldn't have a reputation for being so sassy if I didn't name names! Tell me, @Nightshady-- How many OBT bites have you treated, doctor?  How many OBTs have you rehoused, doctor?  How many OWs have you rehoused, doctor? Heck-- how many tarantulas have you rehoused at all, doctor?
> 
> ...


Why be rude for the sake of being rude? Does it make you feel powerful, or are you just trying to show off for your internet friends? I didn't feel like my interactions with Poec were sassy or inconsiderate. In fact, I thanked him for his replies, input, and his concern in a few messages. If @Poec54 thought I was being rude, then I do apologize to him/her. His reasoning of having experience prior to owning an OW is sound, and I agree with it... hence the message where I said I wasn't planning on getting an OW as a 2nd spider or even getting a 2nd spider anytime soon. Just because I said I'm not afraid of them doesn't mean that I'm disregarding his expertise or being sassy. Please feel free to not interact with me further; I have little time for petty keyboard warriors. Cheers, and have a great life.



Chris LXXIX said:


> Have you ever killed one with a Sjambok?


I had to google that. No... I typically use a shotgun.



Chris LXXIX said:


> If you want one, then follow Chris LXXIX advice, the 'rule zero': never be a "substrate Scrooge"*
> 
> * (™)


Have heard that a couple times now and seems very sound. Will keep that in mind for down the road aways...  Cheers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 27, 2017)

Nightshady said:


> Why be rude for the sake of being rude? Does it make you feel powerful, or are you just trying to show off for your internet friends? I didn't feel like my interactions with Poec were sassy or inconsiderate. In fact, I thanked him for his replies, input, and his concern in a few messages. If @Poec54 thought I was being rude, then I do apologize to him/her. His reasoning of having experience prior to owning an OW is sound, and I agree with it... hence the message where I said I wasn't planning on getting an OW as a 2nd spider or even getting a 2nd spider anytime soon. Just because I said I'm not afraid of them doesn't mean that I'm disregarding his expertise or being sassy. Please feel free to not interact with me further; I have little time for petty keyboard warriors. Cheers, and have a great life.


"Uhm, I doubt..." Doesn't come off very polite, no matter what tone you use. You were also rude to @FinnMosin when he disagreed with your assessment of copperhead venom by sarcastically asking how many bites he's treated. Wouldn't it have been more polite to ask for his credentials or the source of his information? Seems rude to just write him off and insist you know better because you've treated copperhead bites. To do so with a condescending remark would be even more rude.

I wasn't being rude for the sake of being rude. I was calling you out for your own pointless lack of manners.


----------



## Nightshady (Oct 27, 2017)

If I told you that I knew more about *insert name of spider Miss Moxie knows best* than you because I read about it in a book when I had no real world experience with them at all, you would be foaming at the mouth. The copperhead interaction was no different.

Now... I'm off to search for an 'ignore user' function.


----------



## miss moxie (Oct 27, 2017)

Nightshady said:


> If I told you that I knew more about *insert name of spider Miss Moxie knows best* than you because I read about it in a book when I had no real world experience with them at all, you would be foaming at the mouth. The copperhead interaction was no different.
> 
> Now... I'm off to search for an 'ignore user' function.


It's simple! Just click on my user name and look at the box that comes up! Cheers! May the poor copperheads and invertebrates not "special" enough to be your pet avoid your property at all cost.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Demonclaws (Oct 27, 2017)

Research as much as you can for any animal before you get it. Understand what are the potential situation you may run into. There are so much information out there today compared to days without internet. In my opinion, if you start having fears or being stressed out by a spider after research, you should not own it. There is definitely a learning curve when it comes to keeping animals. Some people picked up OWs pretty fast, and some may never own one. Take every precaution when you rehouse and feed the animal, things can go bad when you get cocky.

@Nightshady If you do proper research, you should already know why OWs are bad as second T, generally speaking.


----------



## Nightshady (Oct 28, 2017)

Demonclaws said:


> Research as much as you can for any animal before you get it. Understand what are the potential situation you may run into. There are so much information out there today compared to days without internet. In my opinion, if you start having fears or being stressed out by a spider after research, you should not own it. There is definitely a learning curve when it comes to keeping animals. Some people picked up OWs pretty fast, and some may never own one. Take every precaution when you rehouse and feed the animal, things can go bad when you get cocky.
> 
> @Nightshady If you do proper research, you should already know why OWs are bad as second T, generally speaking.


All sound advice, and I definitely agree that if you're afraid of owning an animal, you definitely shouldn't own it.

Without question OW spiders are potentially dangerous, but of course everything is relative. I have several hobbies where mistakes equal death or serious injury, so while I would never want to be bitten by an OW spider, it would be far from the worst thing that has happened to me. 

Thanks for your knowledgeable input. Cheers!



Chris LXXIX said:


> Always good, especially if the shotgun is an Italian SPAS-12, but the Sjambok is amazing (well I love Kali*)
> 
> * https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arnis
> 
> I also 'love' (not in a homo way, uh, lol) Lynn C. Thompson, head of 'Cold Steel', one of my idea of how an American Man should be


Ha, I used to carry a lot of Cold Steel knives. I've more recently switched to Benchmade though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## FrDoc (Oct 28, 2017)

Obtained P. Muticus for my first OW, and was handed a H. Himalayana sling as a freebie in the deal.  So, I was thrust into two new worlds (for me) at the same time.

P.S. You guys hijacking the thread with knife comments need to open your minds, and if your not careful your skin, to going with CRKT.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## 0311usmc (Oct 29, 2017)

My first tarantula was an obt sling purchased In 2007. Since then my collection has grown to 10 tarantulas, 7 of the 10 are old worlds. I like old worlds better than new worlds by far and the only new world tarantula on my wish list is the t.blondi so I would own all 3 theraphosas after acquiring the blondi. In my 10 years of keeping old worlds I don't know what a threat posture is or stridulation. All my tarantulas have plenty of substrate and good hides and they all go to their hides at the slightest disturbance.


----------



## Trenor (Oct 30, 2017)

FinnMosin said:


> At risk of derailing the conversation, I am very familiar with copperheads and their population densities if conditions are favorable. I see more copperheads than any other snake in my area, and bites are still incredibly rare. Killing doesn't solve anything other than just killing a wild animal. A much better approach would be to make ones property unattractive to them (removing cover, limiting food that their prey eats, keeping lawns short, etc). This is much more effective. We can use our knowledge to live with nature, not kill it. And also canines are amazingly resilient to our native vipers venom. Dogs typically have very good prognosis when bit. Especially by a snake with as "mild" venom as a copperhead. I'm just confused as to someone that likes spiders, a very misunderstood creature, killing snakes. I may be crazy though.


That makes for a good idea but it's not an option sometimes. I grew up on a pretty rural farm. You will never get rid of the food there since you are growing it. We had eggs, chicks, ducklings, and yes even kittens (for the barn cats and not for food mind you ). Our farm ponds (for the livestock) had tons of frogs in them. I have seen all these things being eaten by snakes at some point in my life on the farm. Getting rid of your farm animals that the snakes use for food isn't something you can really do and still have a farm. We never went out of our way to kill all the snakes we encountered but if they rolled up in the chicken coop or out in the duck pond or snacked on the kittens in the barn they got a pretty quick death. As far as bites go, I've only had dogs bitten and though they got pretty sick none of them died. None of my family has ever have been bitten. 

I own snakes and tarantulas. I don't go out of the way to kill any living thing but you can't just coexist with the wild in all cases. Sometimes there isn't a better option.


As far as my first OW tarantulas, I got 3 poecs for my first foray into OWs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pokie11 (Oct 31, 2017)

My first OW ever was Ch. fimbriatus unsexed juvenile about two years ago. Unfortunately, he matured a year ago, and had to sell him. He was the most docile OW ever. And by docile I mean that he had never threw threat posture at me. He was just sitting in the entrance to his burrow and waiting for prey. Too bad he matured so quickly. I hope he was successful with that female he was sent to.


----------



## zxneon (Oct 31, 2017)

i did have P.regalis for few days . does that count ? ( spider is ok ) 
It was not that horrible as i imagined pokies to be . I even did rehousing  . Fast he was yes ,  but nothing  horrible  . Not even one  threat posture .
Only shame that it was male .


----------



## MissHarlen (Nov 5, 2017)

I picked up a P. rufilata at a show today. Used Petko's method of rehousing and it went off without a hitch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 6, 2017)

MissHarlen said:


> I picked up a P. rufilata at a show today. Used Petko's method of rehousing and it went off without a hitch.


You just lowered the threshold for me to get a pokie... Not sure if pleased or not


----------



## kevinlowl (Nov 6, 2017)

I bought two P. regalis slings a few days after getting my first tarantula(s) which are five L. parahybana slings


----------



## Trenor (Nov 6, 2017)

MissHarlen said:


> I picked up a P. rufilata at a show today. Used Petko's method of rehousing and it went off without a hitch.


Which method does he use?


----------



## Nonnack (Nov 6, 2017)

I think she meant this method :


----------



## Trenor (Nov 6, 2017)

Nonnack said:


> I think she meant this method :


Ah that's cool for smaller vial like enclosures. I usually just take out the plants/furniture and turn the vial down using a J shaped hook to work the T out into the new enclosure. Larger enclosures I just use a catch cup.


----------



## Dave Jay (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm in South Australia, and still researching before buying my first Tarantula(s), of course they will be OW, no soft options here! So far Phlogius sp 'stents' are looking like a wise choice. I may also buy some Selenotypus 'sp 2' slings.


----------



## KezyGLA (Feb 7, 2018)

Crassipes is a classic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cheo Samad (Feb 7, 2018)

P murinus followed by poecilotheria miranda and ornata


----------



## Dave Jay (Feb 7, 2018)

KezyGLA said:


> Crassipes is a classic


That's true, but reading an article on stents by Steve Nunn they may be more visible, and the females kinder on males when breeding, which would be my ultimate goal. Not that having a spider I don't see much would worry me too much, some of my favourite scorpions pop up, eat 3 or 4 crickets and say 'catch you next year!'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave Jay (Feb 8, 2018)

I just made a deal on a small selenotypus plumipes, so next Wednesday that'll be my first Tarantula

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## D Sherlod (Feb 8, 2018)

My first OW was Orphnaecus philippinus, it was a freeby sling.
Great little tarantula , bright orange , easy care very under rated T.
My second was a 4" Pelinobius muticus. ......beautiful T I've seen twice in a year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mirandarachnid (Feb 10, 2018)

Cyriopagopus schmidti GCF sling was my first, received as a freebie with four GBB slings. (like, a month ago )

I had planned on waiting until a couple of my T's had matured before I decided to venture into OWs, but who I ask you, *who* among us has the constitution to say no to a free T? I feel like it was the breeders way of dragging me into the dark side so I'll buy more of his spiders (which are mostly OW). 

I can't say I'm complaining.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sasker (Feb 11, 2018)

I bought three in one go: P. muticus, C. marshalli, I. mira. The one that caused me most trouble to house was the P. muticus, but nothing is more cute than a hissing 2 inch spider


----------



## octaJon (Feb 11, 2018)

I started with 4 OW slings:
-P. metallica (the 1st tarantula that I was WOWed by their beauty)
-P. miranda (love the pokies)
-I. mira (love the trapdoor utilization of this species, also their "walked through wet paint" look)
-P. muticus (all hail the Goddess!)

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## octaJon (Feb 11, 2018)

octaJon said:


> I started with 4 OW slings:
> -P. metallica (the 1st tarantula that I was WOWed by their beauty)
> -P. miranda (love the pokies)
> -I. mira (love the trapdoor utilization of this species, also their "walked through wet paint" look)
> -P. muticus (all hail the Goddess!)


@cold blood why the face palm?

After receiving a face palm, I realized I worded my response wrong. These 4 OW slings were not my 1st Ts. I purchased these long after gaining much experience with many different NW Ts, incl P. cambridgei, P. irminia, A. geniculata, etc. Just wanted to clarify.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 11, 2018)

octaJon said:


> -P. muticus (all hail the Goddess!)


Bravo, octaJon!


----------



## volcanopele (Feb 11, 2018)

My first was a C. marshalli sub-adult female.  Neat looking spider but I almost never see it...


----------



## cold blood (Feb 11, 2018)

octaJon said:


> After receiving a face palm, I realized I worded my response wrong. These 4 OW slings were not my 1st Ts. I purchased these long after gaining much experience with many different NW Ts, incl P. cambridgei, P. irminia, A. geniculata, etc. Just wanted to clarify.


See that explanation is different than your first wording.

un-face palm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GenXtra (Feb 11, 2018)

As of today, a C. Darlingi (sling).

I know I've only been keeping for about 3 month's, but I feel confident & am very mindful of it's capabilities. 
My GBB has been quite the speed demon & I can anticipate his movements thus far & believe it's a good primer 
in the NW category. Also, I just rehoused it, giving it a MUCH deeper substrate than it had & with ample space between
the surface & lid.


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 11, 2018)

volcanopele said:


> My first was a C. marshalli sub-adult female.  Neat looking spider but I almost never see it...


Maybe your pet hole and mine are sac-mates that were separated at birth.


----------



## z32upgrader (Feb 11, 2018)

My first OW was a P. miranda, won in the 2013 ATS raffle. She's still doing great!
Baby picture and her as of last May. I had a Grammostola pulchripes sling and adult female A. chalcodes before winning her.  My friend, an experienced keeper assured me I wouldn't have a problem with her and she was right.  I just wish she'd come out of hiding more often.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Mychajlo (Feb 11, 2018)

My first old world T was my 4” female Cyriopagopus Vonwirthi, she’s a mean and fast little girl but I love her to death.


----------



## GriffMeister (Mar 18, 2018)

So I bought my first ow today it's an H.mac 1/2 inch sling, i offered her food and she took it immediately, I was just wondering wondering what some of your first OWs were

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## Scarabyte (Mar 18, 2018)

Don't have any yet, but in a few months i'm going to hopefully get an M. balfouri or an E. pachypus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 18, 2018)

Ephebopus cyanognathus was my first OW for me.

Below is the picture I took when I got him or her.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## GriffMeister (Mar 18, 2018)

BoyFromLA said:


> Ephebopus cyanognathus was my first OW for me.
> 
> Below is the picture I took when I got him or her.
> 
> View attachment 269932


That's my dream T species, Im jealous


----------



## Tia B (Mar 18, 2018)

BoyFromLA said:


> Ephebopus cyanognathus was my first OW for me.
> 
> Below is the picture I took when I got him or her.
> 
> View attachment 269932


E. cyanognathus isn't OW. It's from French Guiana which is technically part of South America.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## draconisj4 (Mar 18, 2018)

Mine was a P. lugardi followed by C. marshalli, C. fimbriatus and an OBT.


----------



## GriffMeister (Mar 18, 2018)

Tia B said:


> E. cyanognathus isn't OW. It's from French Guiana which is technically part of South America.


That's what I thought but wasn't sure so I didn't say anything. But now that I think about it they do have U hairs lol


----------



## viper69 (Mar 18, 2018)

BoyFromLA said:


> Ephebopus cyanognathus was my first OW for me.
> 
> Below is the picture I took when I got him or her.
> 
> View attachment 269932



That is a NW species..... :wideyed:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 18, 2018)

GriffMeister said:


> That's what I thought but wasn't sure so I didn't say anything. But now that I think about it they do have U hairs lol


Not all NW species have urticating setae.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GriffMeister (Mar 18, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Tia B (Mar 18, 2018)

My first OW was a Poecilotheria fasciata.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 18, 2018)

GriffMeister said:


> So I bought my first ow today it's an H.mac 1/2 inch sling, i offered her food and she took it immediately, I was just wondering wondering what some of your first OWs were


I would have went for a different species myself. H. maculata are not the best beginner OWs at all. Good luck!

Ceratogyrus is the best beginner OW genus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GriffMeister (Mar 18, 2018)

Ik they don't all have but I don't know of any OW species that do so I use have u hairs as a definite way of knowing they aren't OW 


viper69 said:


> Not all NW species have urticating setae.


S


----------



## viper69 (Mar 18, 2018)

Tia B said:


> My first OW was a Poecilotheria fasciata.



My first OW was an A. avic

Reactions: Funny 3 | Cake 1 | Cookie 1


----------



## GriffMeister (Mar 18, 2018)

Ik I'm an idiot but it was cheap so I bought it, also I have some of the faster more aggressive NWs so I'm not totally a noob but yes I understand that H.macs are not the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tia B (Mar 18, 2018)

GriffMeister said:


> Ik I'm an idiot but it was cheap so I bought it, also I have some of the faster more aggressive NWs so I'm not totally a noob but yes I understand that H.macs are not the best


Give them adequate room and hiding places and you'll be fine. Try to keep them in bigger enclosures than you generally would for a sling/juvie of that size so you don't have to rehouse as quickly. You always have the boards for assistance.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cold blood (Mar 18, 2018)

H. macs are always one of the cheapest ts available on the planet...people breeding them can't give them away.   Possible the worst, or one of the top 5 worst beginner OW species of all time...super advanced species.

My first was A. ezendami...one of the best OW starter species.













Resized952017030795222820



__ cold blood
__ Mar 8, 2017
__ 3

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 18, 2018)

GriffMeister said:


> Ik I'm an idiot but it was cheap so I bought it, also I have some of the faster more aggressive NWs so I'm not totally a noob but yes I understand that H.macs are not the best


There are faster NWs, like Tapi's. More defensive than H. macs from the NW..hmmm such as?

There's a reason they are so cheap.


----------



## GriffMeister (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks alot I appreciate it


----------



## Mychajlo (Mar 18, 2018)

My first old world was Cyriopagopus Vonwirthi. I seriously love old world species and I can’t wait to get more, as of right now I only have 2
Cyriopagopus Vonwirthi 
Ceratogyrus sp. unknown


----------



## GriffMeister (Mar 18, 2018)

I have an E.murinus that is super skidish and defensive and I've also kept Tapinauchenius gigas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 18, 2018)

GriffMeister said:


> I have an E.murinus that is super skidish and defensive and I've also kept Tapinauchenius gigas


You can't get any faster than a Tapi, most would agree. The murinus, skittish yes, but nothing compared to H. mac. Good luck!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 19, 2018)

viper69 said:


> That is a NW species..... :wideyed:


Is it?!


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 19, 2018)

Since @viper69, and @Tia B corrected me on Ephebopus cyanognathus, it is then Encyocratella olivacea my first OW tarantula.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greasylake (Mar 19, 2018)

My first old world was P. Miranda, same one that's in my profile pic. Second one was this C. Fimbriatus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 19, 2018)

Mine was a Chilobrachys huahini that I got as a surprise freebie after only 4 months in the hobby 

Pics? Oh, go on then (she's moulted since these and is about 4" but they're the most recent I have)...

View media item 44287View media item 44286

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## GriffMeister (Mar 19, 2018)

Omg I love her


----------



## viper69 (Mar 19, 2018)

BoyFromLA said:


> Is it?!


No, I lie to you for fun, jeez.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 3


----------



## viper69 (Mar 19, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Mine was a Chilobrachys huahini that I got as a surprise freebie after only 4 months in the hobby
> 
> Pics? Oh, go on then (she's moulted since these and is about 4" but they're the most recent I have)...
> 
> View media item 44287View media item 44286



Reminds me of incei golds!


----------



## DanBsTs (Mar 19, 2018)

GriffMeister said:


> So I bought my first ow today it's an H.Mac


. . .  god be with you.
My first OW was a C. Fimbriatus.


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 20, 2018)

GriffMeister said:


> So I bought my first ow today it's an H.mac 1/2 inch sling, i offered her food and she took it immediately, I was just wondering wondering what some of your first OWs were


*Moderator note: I merged this thread with a previous thread asking the same question. (Feel free to vote in the poll at the top if you haven't already.) Carry on!*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mychajlo (Mar 21, 2018)

Mychajlo said:


> My first old world was Cyriopagopus Vonwirthi. I seriously love old world species and I can’t wait to get more, as of right now I only have 2
> Cyriopagopus Vonwirthi
> Ceratogyrus sp. unknown


Update, I found out recently my Ceratogyrus is a Ceratogyrus Marshalli


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb (Mar 21, 2018)

My first was a Harpactira pulchripes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Otteresting (Mar 21, 2018)

I started with a Chilobrachys sp. Vietnam blue, only 2 months after I get into creepy crawlies. I wanted something fast to begin with OW, but finally, never had any problem with her 

I named her Nanachi in reference to an anime (Made In Abyss), where caracters are all meant to dig 

Received 04/11/2017 from Spidersworld



And now, 4 months afterward, 21/03/2018 (she molted twice in my care)



Soon getting an OBT to step up


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Mar 21, 2018)

My first OW is an A. ezendami sling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GriffMeister (Mar 24, 2018)

CitizensOfTheWomb said:


> My first was a Harpactira pulchripes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! yeah u wasn't about to drop that much money


----------



## Daesu (Mar 24, 2018)

H. gigas. still a sling but growing well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Elliot Dash (Jan 13, 2019)

So my first old world is a wierd one . So my first old world is a psalempeous irminia the venuzaulen suntiger . And i was not ment to buy it. The place i bought it from ran out of h incie so i decided to get a 2cm suntiger. Its not a BIG mistake but if youve only kept juvis and adults its tough

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1 | Cookie 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Jan 13, 2019)

Elliot Dash said:


> So my first old world is a wierd one . So my first old world is a psalempeous irminia the venuzaulen suntiger . And i was not ment to buy it. The place i bought it from ran out of h incie so i decided to get a 2cm suntiger. Its not a BIG mistake but if youve only kept juvis and adults its tough


Uh, that’s not an Old World, bud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Elliot Dash (Jan 13, 2019)

Moakmeister said:


> Uh, that’s not an Old World, bud.


well its kinda debateble. They act like OW but are from south america. But they do have a painfull bite. I comsider them a OW

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Disagree 4 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1 | Face Palm 2


----------



## Patherophis (Jan 13, 2019)

Elliot Dash said:


> well its kinda debateble. They act like OW but are from south america. But they do have a painfull bite. I comsider them a OW


Reading this while preparing to zoogeography exam is causing me stress curl (inspired by Luka98 ). Being sligtly more defensive doesnt make neotropical spider an "OW" in any way.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Jan 13, 2019)

Mine is a phormingochilus everetti


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Jan 13, 2019)

Elliot Dash said:


> well its kinda debateble. They act like OW but are from south america. But they do have a painfull bite. I comsider them a OW


Do you know what old and new world is?
Nothing debateble about it unless you're planing on moving the americas into Africa Europe and Asia

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jan 13, 2019)

Elliot Dash said:


> well its kinda debateble. They act like OW but are from south america. But they do have a painfull bite. I comsider them a OW


You have no idea what you're talking about, huh?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 13, 2019)

Elliot Dash said:


> well its kinda debateble. They act like OW but are from south america. But they do have a painfull bite. I comsider them a OW


While their attitude and, let's be honest, aesthetics and venom potency (_Psalmopoeus _species carry a quite annoying venom, altough not 'OW's higher') may resemble OW's arboreal ones, they aren't: they are _Theraphosidae _from the American continent, therefore NW's.

With that said, who am I for say to another person what he/she should consider legit or not?

For instance, an acquaintance of my family, many but many years ago, spotted the 'Rat Man' under the sink (he was a plumber) and he said that the 'Rat Man' tried to grab him. Now he had Delirium Tremens, therefore *he really saw* that... the 'Rat Man' was real, for him

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jan 13, 2019)

Elliot Dash said:


> well its kinda debateble. They act like OW but are from south america. But they do have a painfull bite. I comsider them a OW


It's not even remotely debatable. 

"Old World" and "New World" designations are based solely on where the species is from.

If it comes from the Americas then it's a New World species regardless of speed/defensiveness/venom potency.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Moakmeister (Jan 13, 2019)

Elliot Dash said:


> well its kinda debateble. They act like OW but are from south america. But they do have a painfull bite. I comsider them a OW


Oh, it’s a troll. Don’t feed it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## viper69 (Jan 13, 2019)

Elliot Dash said:


> well its kinda debateble. They act like OW but are from south america. But they do have a painfull bite. I comsider them a OW



Clearly you are a troll, have fun with your NW T.

No one cares what you consider them when you blatantly wrong due to science.

It’s a fact. Perhaps you are related to Donald Trump

Reactions: Like 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Elliot Dash (Jan 13, 2019)

Andrew Clayton said:


> Do you know what old and new world is?
> Nothing debateble about it unless you're planing on moving the americas into Africa Europe and Asia


Yes i know what OW And NW mean. I just reaserched it and saw a couple of vids and most of them said it was debatble.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Disagree 1 | Funny 4 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Jan 13, 2019)

Elliot Dash said:


> Yes i know what OW And NW mean. I just reaserched it and saw a couple of vids and most of them said it was debatble.


I don't know where you're getting you're videos from maybe those cheap knock off dvds you get down the pub? New world is the Americas and old world is everywhere else and last I checked Venezuela was in South America maybe I'm wrong though


----------



## Elliot Dash (Jan 13, 2019)

O


Patherophis said:


> Reading this while preparing to zoogeography exam is causing me stress curl (inspired by Luka98 ). Being sligtly more defensive doesnt make neotropical spider an "OW" in any way.


Thank you . I didnt know my comment would 'blow up' . I probably looked on the wrong sites . Good luck on your exam tho

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 13, 2019)

Elliot Dash said:


> Yes i know what OW And NW mean. I just reaserched it and saw a couple of vids and most of them said it was debatble.


Once I was in an England based culinary Forum and I can guarantee you 100% that, for my (amazingly higher) Italian standards and natural common sense *everything *I've read was debatable.

But latitudes and longitudes aren't

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Jan 13, 2019)

Elliot Dash said:


> Yes i know what OW And NW mean. I just reaserched it and saw a couple of vids and most of them said it was debatble.


No you didnt.



viper69 said:


> It’s a fact. Perhaps you are related to Donald Trump


*sigh* really, dude?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Elliot Dash (Jan 13, 2019)

Andrew Clayton said:


> I don't know where you're getting you're videos from maybe those cheap knock off dvds you get down the pub? New world is the Americas and old world is everywhere else and last I checked Venezuela was in South America maybe I'm wrong though


 well then i acording to everyone on here an wrong.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Jan 13, 2019)

Elliot Dash said:


> well then i acording to everyone on here an wrong.


Just a learning curve you'll get there eventually

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 13, 2019)

Elliot Dash said:


> well then i acording to everyone on here an wrong.


Don't worry, we love you, nonetheless

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Jan 13, 2019)

Aw cm'on @Elliot Dash that last comment was to boost you're confidence and you disagree with it lol no lollipops for you then

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Patherophis (Jan 13, 2019)

Am I only one starting to think that he was just confused and not troll, and that we may have overreacted a bit. ? 


viper69 said:


> Perhaps you are related to Donald Trump


Is this acceptable language? I think that comparing someone to that orange thing is much worse insult than any swearing word. 

Back to topic, while I voted _Cyriopagopus_, Ive just remembered that my first OWs actually were trio of _Heterothele villosella, _as I used to have dwarves only period, they may have been my firts Ts at all.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Elliot Dash (Jan 13, 2019)

Andrew Clayton said:


> Aw cm'on @Elliot Dash that last comment was to boost you're confidence and you disagree with it lol no lollipops for you then


Meh there sticky anyway



Patherophis said:


> Am I only one starting to think that he was just confused and not troll, and that we may have overreacted a bit. ?
> 
> Is this acceptable language? I think that comparing someone to that orange thing is much worse insult than any swearing word.
> 
> Back to topic, while I voted _Cyriopagopus_, Ive just remembered that my first OWs actually were trio of _Heterothele villosella, _as I used to have dwarves only period, they may have been my firts Ts at all.


 i probably am . I  think i just reddit wrong (that was a tear-ible pun)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 13, 2019)

Moakmeister said:


> No you didnt.
> 
> 
> *sigh* really, dude?


Really

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 13, 2019)

*Moderator note: Let's keep the politics to The Watering Hole.

Additionally, please do not insult or personally attack other users.  Debate is permitted -- and even encouraged -- but you should address the points being made rather than the person making them.*

Thanks for your understanding.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## SonsofArachne (Jan 13, 2019)

Back on topic: Adult F P. regalis and P. vittata. If you're going to go, go big.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightshady (Jan 14, 2019)

I got 4 OW's at once for my first OW. Balfouri, metallica, H. pulchripes, and a freebie P. muticus. I have since added an H. maculata.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty (Jan 14, 2019)

I clicked other, because I got a P murinus, a P rufilata, a P metallica, a T truculentus, and a C fimbriatus on the same day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hardus nameous (Jan 14, 2019)

P. muticus, A.K.A. a 60 lb. tank of tosoil.  
I actually get to see it quite often though, as it excavated multiple chambers against the glass.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## korlash091 (Jan 14, 2019)

Ceratogyrus darlingi.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## John2097 (Jan 14, 2019)

My first OW T’s is H maculata freebie ! And was able to breed her after after couple of years. Who doesn’t like H Mac as 1st ow   ​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigme213 (Jan 14, 2019)

Female p. Regalis.


----------



## PhilMcWonder (Jan 27, 2019)

I got a question for everyone here if they will indulge me.
What was your FIRST old world species?


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Jan 27, 2019)

PhilMcWonder said:


> I got a question for everyone here if they will indulge me.
> What was your FIRST old world species?


Only have one so that's it lol


----------

